# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Hard reset σε E-star tablet

## olorin

Χαίρεται...Έχουμε ένα e-star tablet *MID1058G Grand hd quad core 3g 10''* .Έχει γεμίσει ιούς και δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου στις κινήσεις που του κάνω-δεν ανταποκρίνεται όταν του κάνω επαναφορά από το μενού- μένει εκεί...πετάει μυνηματα από add ons και τέτοια.Προσπάθησα να του κάνω hard reset από τα κουμπιά Volume + και power on και ενώ μου βγάζει την επιλογή για recovery mode και normal mode, επιλέγω το recovery και μετά συνεχίζει κανονικά το boot του στην αρχική οθόνη χωρίς να κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.Ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## 744

> Χαίρεται...Έχουμε ένα e-star tablet *MID1058G Grand hd quad core 3g 10''* .Έχει γεμίσει ιούς και δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου στις κινήσεις που του κάνω-δεν ανταποκρίνεται όταν του κάνω επαναφορά από το μενού- μένει εκεί...πετάει μυνηματα από add ons και τέτοια.Προσπάθησα να του κάνω hard reset από τα κουμπιά Volume + και power on και ενώ μου βγάζει την επιλογή για recovery mode και normal mode, επιλέγω το recovery και μετά συνεχίζει κανονικά το boot του στην αρχική οθόνη χωρίς να κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.Ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει;Ευχαριστώ!


Μια από τα ίδια. μήπως βρέθηκε λύση?

----------


## manthos1969

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f906...-star-1670090/

Και το firmware απο εδω:
http://firmware-all.com/3208-estar-g...d-core-3g.html

Sorry ειμαι απο κινητο για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες διαβαστε καλα για να μην κανετε καμια ζημια.

----------


## manolo

Αν και δεν έχω παίξει με το συγκεκριμένο tablet δοκίμασε με το adb and fastboot μήπως το κάνεις delete all και reboot...

----------


## 744

Έριξα μια ματιά στα link. Το πρώτο δεν είναι σχετικό για το tablet που συζητάμε. Το δεύτερο είναι torrent και γιαυτό δεν το εμπιστεύομαι.

Υπάρχει το firmware από την ίδια την εταιρία?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## manthos1969

Καλησπερα,το πρωτο link το εβαλα για τον τροπο που γινεται το firmware update και το δευτερο για τ firmware.
Εαν παραμενει κολλημενο στο logo της εκκινησης δεν εχεις τιποτε αλλο πλεον να χασεις απο το να βαλεις εστω και απο torrent (γνωμη μου  :Biggrin: )

----------

